# River pm or tippy



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally believe to early that most the schools or pods. What term you like are still in the lake via what I am reading. Wonder if anyone been on the pm I think mid September should be main push right. Also for those troll main lake how is the fish weight class looking. And define dragging meat is this cut bait or herring like crawler harnesses for eyes.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dragingmeat (Jul 24, 2013)

All the above. Herring on the lake . Wabble glow with worm in pm river . Fish on . The guy dragging meat catches a lot of fish .


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

dragingmeat said:


> All the above. Herring on the lake . Wabble glow with worm in pm river . Fish on . The guy dragging meat catches a lot of fish .


Lmao

Sent from my S5


----------

